# Changement carte mère iMac G4



## bastnic (25 Février 2007)

Hello everyone,

Voici ma pauvre situation, j'ai 2 iMac G4 actuellement chez moi et les 2 sont en rade et tout ca en une semaine :
-iMac G4 17" 1GHz 1go DDR, alimentation morte
-iMac G4 20" 1.25GHz 512mo DDR, en mettant de la ram, CM grillée !

J'ai donc trouvé une alimentation pour mon 17" en espérant qu'elle aille car elle proviendrait d'exactement le même modèle.

Par contre pour la carte mère, j'aurais voulu saovir si c'était possible que j'enlève celle du 1.25GHz et que je mette une d'un G4 1GHz que j'ai trouvé d'occasion, eng ros mettre une CM avec G4 1GHz et une geforce 4mx pour gérer un 20", est-ce qu'au niveau de l'alimentation et de l'écran, tout est compatible ou pas ?

Merci à vous....

Nicolas qui est bien en galère !


----------



## bastnic (26 Février 2007)

Personne ne sait si c'est possible de faire marcher une carte m&#232;re G4 1GHz avec un &#233;cran 20" qui est pr&#233;vu de fonctionner avec un G4 1.25GHz et FX5200...

S'il vous plait dites-moi si c'est vraiment impossible ou si c'est carr&#233;ment possible....


----------



## melaure (26 Février 2007)

Si ta GForce a 64 Mo de VRAM, ce n'est pas impossible. Non ce qui est à craindre c'est que la partie alimentation de l'écran ne soit pas assez puissante pour le 20" ...

Mais je comprend ton soucis, un changement de CM c'est 500 euros en centre technique Apple ...


----------



## bastnic (26 Février 2007)

oui c'est 576&#8364; le changement et la psoe de la CM, bien que ej pense le faire car je n'ai pas le choix...

mais bon je vois que sur internet je peux r&#233;cup&#233;rer une CM G4 1GHz mais bon j'avoue que &#231;a doit &#234;tre chaud, bien que j'aurais toujours l'alimentation du 20" puisque tout fonctionne sauf la CM.

et oui d'apr&#232;s Wikipedia, la geforce 4mx a bien 64mo de VRAM tout comme la FX5200
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/IMac_G4


----------



## Souvaroff (27 Février 2007)

bastnic a dit:


> -iMac G4 17" 1GHz 1go DDR, alimentation morte
> -iMac G4 20" 1.25GHz 512mo DDR, en mettant de la ram, CM grillée !
> 
> *J'ai donc trouvé une alimentation pour mon 17" en espérant qu'elle aille car elle proviendrait d'exactement le même modèle.
> *



Je ne sais pas interieurement comment sont fait les iMac G4, je ne les ai jamais vus. 

Mais si tu as trouvé une simple alim pour le 17", celle du 20" n'est-elle pas la meme? etant donné que tu as les deux tu pourrais jeter un coup d'oeil... enfin personellement j'aurais tenté la CM du 17" sur le 20"...


----------



## ntx (27 Février 2007)

bastnic a dit:


> oui c'est 576 le changement et la psoe de la CM, bien que ej pense le faire car je n'ai pas le choix...


C'est plus cher qu'un Mac mini ... sur le refurb et guère moins qu'un neuf, un Mini qui sera plus peformant  (et en prime tu récupères un iLife dernière version)   Tu as un clavier, une souris et un 17" LCD ça ne va pas chercher bien loin.


----------



## melaure (27 Février 2007)

ntx a dit:


> C'est plus cher qu'un Mac mini ... sur le refurb et gu&#232;re moins qu'un neuf, un Mini qui sera plus peformant  (et en prime tu r&#233;cup&#232;res un iLife derni&#232;re version)   Tu as un clavier, une souris et un 17" LCD &#231;a ne va pas chercher bien loin.



Sauf que l&#224; c'est un 20", qu'il a d&#233;j&#224; la RAM, que sa carte vid&#233;o c'est pas un truc mis&#233;ro&#239;de de chez Intel, que son DD a surement plus de p&#234;che que celui du Mac Mini, etc ...


----------



## bastnic (27 Février 2007)

pour information, vu que l'alim du 17" &#233;tait morte, j'ai retir&#233; celle du 20" pour essayer de la mettre dans le 17", et ca n'a point voulu marcher... donc peut-etre est-ce vraiment pas compatible et que chaque alimentation est vraiment sp&#233;cifique &#224; chaque configuration.

c'est tout &#224; fait possible je pense...

et puis pour le Mac Mini je sais mais ce n'est pas ce que je veux, moi c'est vraiment ce G4 qui m'int&#233;resse.

mais je pense attendre de recevoir l'alimentation du 17", d'ici demain ou dans 2 jorus, puis s'il marche, je le mets en vente et ainsi je r&#233;parerais le 20"... mais &#231;a fait beaucoup de sous d&#233;pens&#233; pour rien malheuresement !


----------



## ntx (27 Février 2007)

bastnic a dit:


> et puis pour le Mac Mini je sais mais ce n'est pas ce que je veux, moi c'est vraiment ce G4 qui m'intéresse.


Met la CM du mini dans ton pied de G4, ça devrait rentrer non ? :rateau:
Ou dérive la câble vidéo pour utiliser le moniteur du G4.


----------



## bastnic (28 Février 2007)

oula complexe ton histoire ! 

d&#233;j&#224;, &#224; force de bidouiller ces G4, j'en ai explos&#233; 2 donc maintenant je sais que c'est vraiment fragiles ces b&#234;tes l&#224;, donc c'est fini avec les bidouilles je pense.

eng ros ce que je vais faire, c'est attendre l'alimentation, je la re&#231;ois demain normalement, je pourrais donc r&#233;parer mon 17", puis r&#233;parer le 20" au centre Apple et je les revends tous les 2 et j'ach&#232;te plus r&#233;cent je pense, genre un Core 2 duo


----------

